# pci bluetooth card



## big_gay_stephen (Nov 3, 2004)

hi.

Does anyone know if it is possible to get a bluetooth pci card? If so can you tell me the make. I really want bluetooth 'in' my pc rather than a dongle sticking out of it.

cheers.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You're really much better off with the external antennae. There is a small amount of magnetic interference inside of a PC and that could have a negative effect on your connectivity.


----------



## big_gay_stephen (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't mind having an external antenna, but i have already broken 2 bluetooth dongles that have been in usb ports. I want something more like a pci wireless networking card.


----------



## Kirchemiel (Sep 12, 2005)

Was searching for one when saw your post... :1angel:

Found it! There are probably other brands, try PCI Bluetooth in Google :sayyes:

www.gw-instruments.de/pdf/PicoPCI_data_sheet_en_0_1.pdf

Else, you can change your motherboard... :dead:

...or switch for a MacMini :grin:


----------

